# سؤال عن شبكات الحريق؟



## toktok66 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام

عندس سوال يقول:
اذا كان خط ا لحريق الرئسي يمر بجوار مبنى فهل يجوز ان نأخذ منه فرعه لغذيه كابينه(1) خرطوم حريق 
على شرط ان يمر الخط تحت الارض كماهو حال الخط الرئيسي ام يجب ان يمر ظاهرا فوق سطح الارض؟

علما بان اضافه الكابينه لن يؤثر على كميات المياه او الضغط


ولــــــكم شكري مقدما


----------



## eehaboo (18 أكتوبر 2010)

طبعا يمكن ولم لا لكن ذلك على اعتبار ان الكابينة لا ترتفع كثيرا عن نقطة سحب الفرع...وثانيا ان يكون نظام الحريق نظام كبائن فقط في المنطقة المعتبرة لهذه الماكينة


----------



## toktok66 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك مهندس eehaboo على تواصلك معي

ولكن هل من الافضل تنفيذ الخط اعلى مستوى سطح الارض لسهوله صيانته مستقبلا؟؟


----------



## حماد حسين (22 أبريل 2015)

بسم اللة والصلاة والسلام علي رسول اللة صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليو وسلم
والله اعلى واعلم يسمح بذلك ولا توجد سوى مشكلة واحدة اللى هى الضغط يجب ان تعلم ضغط الماء هل هو مناشب اعلا او اقل


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 أبريل 2015)

يجوز لك ذلك والافضل طبعا ان تضع flow switch قبل الكابينة ليعطي انذار في حالة استخدامه ويتم ربطه علي نظام الانذار والله اعلم


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 أبريل 2015)

ويراعي وضع محبس restriction valve قبل الصنوق مباشرة بخلاف محبس الحنفية داخل صندوق الحريق


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (26 أبريل 2015)

restriction valve ممكن توضيح فايدة المحبس دة؟


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (28 أبريل 2015)

؟؟


----------

